# Echte Alternative zu Illex!



## karpfen2986 (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Squirrel, Arnaud ... Illex baut Wobbler die einfach super fangen, jedoch auch ihren Preis haben!
Daher stellt sich die Frage welche Alternativen es gibt, die  ähnliche oder gleiche Eigenschaften haben.
Ich habe irgendwo was gesehen dass DAM ein neues Wobblerprogramm rausbringen will...



greetz
karpfen2986


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Megabass, Yo-zuri, Lucky Craft, Evergreen usw. dort gibt es auch unter den Namen Lake Police und Jackall Bros. die selben Wobbler wenn man sie aus Japan holt sind sie auch billiger, hier leider nicht

mfg Flo


----------



## Henryhst (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Also ich kenne die illex nicht so, sind mir zu teuer aber Rapala ist für micht mit das beste.


----------



## BasterHRO (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Habe auch einige Illex Freddy's & Jason's, muss sagen das, dass Laufverhalten dieser Wobbler wirklich sehr lebensecht ist.Rapala allerdings produtiert ebenfalls sehr gute Wobbler und ich würde es auch sehr unnötig finden für Illex nicht mehr mit Rapala zu fischen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Rapala ist gut aber die eigenschaften im Laufverhalten, die man bei twitches aus nem Illex rausholt haben sie einfach nicht

mfg Flo


----------



## karpfen2986 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Megabass, Yo-zuri, Lucky Craft, Evergreen usw. dort gibt es auch unter den Namen Lake Police und Jackall Bros. die selben Wobbler wenn man sie aus Japan holt sind sie auch billiger, hier leider nicht
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Mit Bestellungen aus Japan hab ich leider keine Erfahrung und trau mich da auch irgendwie nicht ran...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

E-mail an den Laden was du willst..bekommste E-mail zurück mit der Zahlungsaufoderung, Paypal betrag überweisen, das wars, dann gibs post vom Zoll das du das Päkschen abholen kannst
Gibt auch div. e-bay seller

mfg Flo


----------



## SebastianHH (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Die Illex-Köder sind einfach super verarbeitet. Bessere Sprengringe und Bessere Drillinge u.s.w. Da kann ein Rapala oder ein Salmo nicht mithalten. 
Die beste Alternative sind aber die Rapala Wobbler.


----------



## karpfen2986 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

wie lange dauert das Ganze dann?

back to topic:

Ich meine gesehen zu haben dass DAM, Jenzi oder so, eine neue Wobblercollection rausgebracht hat, die den Illex etc. sehr ähnlich zu sein scheint?!


----------



## andernachfelix (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

blue fox hat auch eine wobblerserie rausgebracht die super ist. vorallem günstig die wobbler kommen um die 5-7 euro und sind durchaus gleichwertig mit rapala und illex


----------



## lippfried (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> blue fox hat auch eine wobblerserie rausgebracht die super ist. vorallem günstig die wobbler kommen um die 5-7 euro und sind durchaus gleichwertig mit rapala und illex



haste mal nen link wo man die sehen kann?

von MEGABASS kommen gute wobbler!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Naja ausehen und lauf sind schon große Unterschiede.
Aus Rapallas kann man einfach nicht das rausholen, was man mit Illex und co. machen kann.

7-14Tage kannst du einrechnen kommt auf den Shop an
Kann auch sein das es schneller geht aber 7-10Tage kann es schon dauern+

mfg Flo


----------



## karpfen2986 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

@flo-zanderkönig

kannst mir ja mal per pn eine gute adresse sagen, wo du schon gute erfahrungen hast


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

PN ist raus


----------



## k1ng (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

pn bitte auch an mich *gg*


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

auch an dich


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

ich kann folgende ebay-shops empfehlen, bei denen es die üblichen Japan-Köder gibt. Bitte die Versandkosten und eventuellen Zoll (Zuschlag ca. 23%) beachten, aber insgesamt meistens immer noch deutlich unter den hiesigen Preisen:


http://stores.ebay.de/Proshop-Otsuka-JAPAN_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

http://stores.ebay.de/LURES-of-JAPAN_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

http://stores.ebay.de/SHIMREELS-TACKLE_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

http://stores.ebay.de/Sushilure-Store_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm

Eventuell ist da ja was für euch dabei!

Ansonsten einfach bei ebay suchen, Modellname angeben, Herstellerangabe ist oft anders als bei uns. es gibt hier ha auch Threads in denen Japantackle vogestellt wird, da findet man oft nette Anregungen...

Nicht vergessen bei der Suche weltweit anzuklicken! In Europa sind die Ergebnisse dürftig und der Preis fies...|rolleyes

Hoffe geholfen zu haben...

CU SS


----------



## Gorcky (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> auch an dich


 
An mich auch??? :m


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Naja, also ich finde z.B. die X-Raps in allen ihren Varianten auch ziemlich gut...

Und bei Crankbaits ist's doch eh relativ egal.
Die müssen (imho) gut laufen, ordentlich Radau machen und die Verarbeitung muss stimmen.

Da bin ich mit Rapala, Bomber, Storm, Dorado, Salmo und Mann's (na gut, teilweise nicht so dolle Verarbeitung), die man ja auch bei uns leicht bekommt, eigentlich recht zufrieden.

Die meisten dt. Angler kurbeln Wobbler doch sowieso nur ein oder rucken zwischendrin mal mit der Rute. Reicht ja auch oft aus! 

flo


----------



## niddafischer (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

pn auch an mich bitte! hehe 

und mann kann zb die illex suspender wobbler nicht mit einen rapala suspender vergleichen.die illex bleiben auf der stelle, was ich von denn rapalas leider nicht sagen kann die bleiben zwar auch eine kurze zeit stehen(ca 1sekunde) aber dann  sind sie wieder oben.


----------



## ZanderKalle (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Ich hätte gerne auch eine:m


----------



## ObiWan75 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Megabass-Wobbler sind genau so teuer wie die Illex (~ 15€ ). Kannst ja mal versuchen ´n paar Manns abzugreifen. Neuware ist nicht ganz so teuer, aber ich finde die geil!!! Fisch fast nur damit und konnte mich noch nie beschweren. Rapala ist nicht so mein Ding! Wenn ´n Manns neben ´nem Rapala laufen lässt, siehst und spürtst den Unterschied sofort.
Ansonsten einfach mit Gummis fischen - billiger gehts nicht ;-)


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

In Japan kosten die Wobbler so zwischen 10 und 12€, zuzüglich Versand und Zoll, wobei dieser bei kleinen umschlägen selten drauf ist, das muss man selber beim Zollamt nachverzollen und melden... #6

Wegen dem Porto hilft oft kurzer Emailkontakt vor der Bestellung... #6


----------



## FisherMan66 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

@ Flo

Mir bitte auch ne PN. Danke


----------



## magic feeder (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Also ich kenne die illex nicht so, sind mir zu teuer aber Rapala ist für micht mit das beste.


 
ich finde auch die rapalas am besten...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Ich sehe die Rapalas als sehr gute "Basis".

Zwar kaufe ich auch schon mal eine teurere Marke (z.B. Illex), genausogut ab und zu aber auch mal was billigeres (z.B. Abu). Doch der Grossteil (80-90%) meiner Wobbler sind Rapalas. Die haben ne gute Farb- Modell- und Größenpalette, und die Qualität ist auch ordentlich.

Wobei ich mich langsam echt mal freuen würde, wenn meine bestellten Hybrida-Wobbler endlich geliefert würden!!! Extra Platz geschaffen in meinen Wobblerboxen, und jeden Tag glotz ich auf leere Fächer!:c 
*|director:Hybrida & ThinkBig - macht hinne!#y*


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

der arme flo muss jetzt so viele PNs versenden:q
dabei hat der schleien-stafan schon einige aufgezählt
hier auch mal einer, oder hier , oder hier und hier aber auch hier und hier 

mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Boahr Leute schaut hier e-mail kontakt ist am einfachsten, und bei ebayhändler shimreels wobei hier zu beachten ist das Die Farbe im Bild ab und zu nicht mit der in der Produktbeschreibung übereinstimmt. 

Andere empfehle ich nicht da ich dort noch nicht bestellt habe

Gibt aber noch tausend andere theareds wo es hier Erfahrung dazu gibt

mfg Flo


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Moin Moin!

Ich habe bisher noch gar nicht über Alternativen nachgedacht, weil ich die Meisten Jackall Köder für 8-9 Euro bis nach Hause kriege. Meistens von Shimreels.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## karpfen2986 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich habe bisher noch gar nicht über Alternativen nachgedacht, weil ich die Meisten Jackall Köder für 8-9 Euro bis nach Hause kriege. Meistens von Shimreels.
> 
> ...


 

Ok, wenn man ohne Versand rechnet!

Ich hab jetzt mal ne Mail geschrieben, was man bei 15 Stück an 
Versand zu befürchten hat.


----------



## lippfried (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

bei shimreels habe ich auch schon bestellt ... jedoch ist es leider immer ne überraschung welche farben man bekommt.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich langsam echt mal freuen würde, wenn meine bestellten Hybrida-Wobbler endlich geliefert würden!!! Extra Platz geschaffen in meinen Wobblerboxen, und jeden Tag glotz ich auf leere Fächer!:c
> *|director:Hybrida & ThinkBig - macht hinne!#y*


 
think big wird so schnell auch net liefern können, (Modellabhängig und was bei Think big auf Lager ist)
warum: guckst du


----------



## lippfried (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

was sind denn " logistische gründe" ?


----------



## karpfen2986 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



lippfried schrieb:


> bei shimreels habe ich auch schon bestellt ... jedoch ist es leider immer ne überraschung welche farben man bekommt.


 

Ok, das ist ein K.O. Kriterium für mich!|rolleyes
Wenn ich nicht bekomme was ich will, werd ich da auch nicht bestellen!#t


----------



## Lorenz (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Hi Leute


*Paypal geht das per Überweisung oder braucht man eine Kreditkarte? 


*


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> 
> *Paypal geht das per Überweisung oder braucht man eine Kreditkarte?
> ...



Beides geht. Theoretisch sogar Bankeinzug, leider bei den meisten Shops nicht möglich.


----------



## Lorenz (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Beides geht. Theoretisch sogar Bankeinzug, leider bei den meisten Shops nicht möglich.



Ok,danke!


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



lippfried schrieb:


> was sind denn " logistische gründe" ?


 

Logistik = Nachschub
auf gut Deutsch nix oder nur gewisse Modelle sind vorrätig, bei Hybrida selbstr scheint gar nix mehr zu sein. Was Think big noch vorrätig hat weiß ich nicht.
Und Du hast sie ja nicht im Programm (wird übrigens Zeit|supergri), ich finde für Zander bie B1er und für Hecht die B3er intressant


----------



## lippfried (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

ich denke, die stellen die wobbler selbst her!? fehlt das rohmaterial, drillinge, farbe oder was?


----------



## rainer1962 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

keine Ahnung kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es am Rohmaterial fehlen wird, denke eher die Zeit fehlt#c oder.......
du hast mit deinem versteckten Unterton Recht|rolleyes, nur dann lässt es sich nicht lange verheimlichen......


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> think big wird so schnell auch net liefern können, (Modellabhängig und was bei Think big auf Lager ist)
> warum: guckst du


 
Hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber Danke für den Hinweis!!

Auf der "Boot" sagte mir einer vom ThinkBig-Stand, dass die Hybridas nun langsam reinkämen und in den kommenden Wochen die offenen Bestellungen erfüllt werden könnten... mal abwarten, wann das passiert...

Ich warte lieber auf die Farben, die ich ausgesucht und bestellt habe, anstatt das zu bekommen, was gerade lieferbar ist. Ist ja jetzt eh Schonzeit.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

@Karpfen 2986
Das war incl. aller Kosten bis zu mir nach Hause gerechnet.


----------



## Lengangler (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Die falschen Farben sind ja noch ok, habe eine Lieferung überhaupt nicht bekommen!
Trotz Nachfragen und XXXMails, kaum Reaktion.
Hatte wohl Pech und das Paket ist irgendwo verschollen, abgeschickt hat er es bestimmt.

Aber eine echte Alternative für Illex gibt es mM nach nicht. Habe auch schon einige andere Japanwobbler probiert....fische aber fast nur mit Illex. Steckt auch bischen Sammlerleidenschaft dahinter...


----------



## karpfen2986 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Karpfen 2986
> Das war incl. aller Kosten bis zu mir nach Hause gerechnet.


 
ok kommt natürlich aufs Modell drauf an!
aber wenn du mir sagen kannst wo man n Squirell oder Arnaud für 8€ inc. Versand bekommt, nenn ich dich Gott:q


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



karpfen2986 schrieb:


> ok kommt natürlich aufs Modell drauf an!
> aber wenn du mir sagen kannst wo man n Squirell oder Arnaud für 8€ inc. Versand bekommt, nenn ich dich Gott:q




Sowas ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Jackall-Bros-Lur...5677037QQihZ006QQcategoryZ23822QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Jackall-Bros-Lur...9684605QQihZ004QQcategoryZ23822QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Sowas ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Jackall-Bros-Lur...5677037QQihZ006QQcategoryZ23822QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Jackall-Bros-Lur...9684605QQihZ004QQcategoryZ23822QQcmdZViewItem



Das sind dann die oben genannten 10 - 12 Euro mit Versand...

An den 8€ inclusive Versand wäre ich auch sehr interessiert! #h


----------



## Sebÿ (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Hi!
Ob jetzt 8 oder 12 Euro ist mir nicht sooo wichtig.
Wenn ich denn einen der Köder bestelle ist der doch Zoll- und 
Mehrwertsteuerbefreit, oder? Gibt es da nicht einen 
festgelegten Betrag ab wann man Steuern/Zoll zahlen muss?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

öhm glaube es sind 12,50€


----------



## Pilkman (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Sebÿ schrieb:


> Hi!
> ... gibt es da nicht einen
> festgelegten Betrag ab wann man Steuern/Zoll zahlen muss?...



´nabend!

Als Grenze gelten 22 Euro.


----------



## megger (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

nein, 22€ warenwert


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

inkl. Porto!


----------



## megger (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Nein, bei Privatkäufen zählt der Warenwert. AUf jeden Fall bei normalen Postsendungen. Bei Express, z.B. durch FedEx leider der Gesaamtbetrag. Aber Shimreels z.B. verschickt so Kleinkrams mit EMS, und da wird meines Wissens nur der Warenwert versteuert.


----------



## Sebÿ (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

nun, danke für die Antworten!
Selbst wenn ich 2 der Köder kaufe (bis je 11 €) mache ich mich
 nicht strafbar und Zollgebühren muss ich auch nicht bezahlen.
Dann spare ich immer noch im Vergleich zu den Preisen hier.
Runde Sache, oder? Werd wohl Morgen mal bestellen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Sebÿ schrieb:


> nun, danke für die Antworten!
> Selbst wenn ich 2 der Köder kaufe (bis je 11 €) mache ich mich
> nicht strafbar und Zollgebühren muss ich auch nicht bezahlen.
> Dann spare ich immer noch im Vergleich zu den Preisen hier.
> ...



Denk an Porto und kalkulier nicht zu genau. Wenn in den drei Tagen der Euro etwas fällt (reicht ja nur minimal) kann es sein, das deine Köder plötzlich 11,20€ kosten und das ganze muss verzollt werden. 

Nur bei 2 Jackall ~8-9€ + 5er Porto (da steht $6 Porto, da würd ich mich aber noch genau erkundigen) = 21-23€ passt das , weil die 22€ als Warenwert gelten und nicht als [Warenwert+Porto]. Warenwert wäre in dem Fall bei 16-18€. 

Wenn du das nun im meinetwegen 23€ im ganzen sind, haste somit 11,50€ pro Stück bezahlt. Hier kostet ein Squirrel auch 14-15€ ohne Porto. Da braucht man nicht viel rechnen, das günstiger ist.


----------



## Sebÿ (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Danke für den Tip!
Werde da nicht bis auf den letzten Cent alles ausschöpfen.
Gibt es eine Obergrenze wie oft ich solche Sendungen erhalten darf?
Oder könnte ich mir jeden Tag solch ein Paket kommen lassen?
Will jetzt keinen Handel damit betreiben, aber so könnte ich
meine Köderkiste ein wenig füllen.:q

Danke 
Sebastian


----------



## Lengangler (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Meine letzten Pakete wurden immer bis an die Tür geliefert...und da waren wesentlich mehr als 22 Euro Warenwert drin. Kommt auch immer auf den Versender an, und auf das was der auf dem Päckchen ankreuzt.


----------



## sa-s (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

hallo lengangler,

würd ich nicht so stehen lassen.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Das denke ich auch!
Also ne ordnungsgemässe Verzollung sollte schon sein.


----------



## Thorsten S. (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Nabend!

Ich sag nochmal was zur eigentlichen Frage.
M.E. kommt es sehr stark drauf an, was Du mit dem Wobbler vorhast.
Willst man wirklich twitchen, kommt an die Illex-Wobbler sicher kaum nen anderer Köder ran.

Will man aber einfach bloß einkurbeln oder gar schleppen, gibt es viele bessere Wobbler!
Gerade beim etwas schnelleren Schleppen brechen viele Illex-Wobbler zur Seite aus und juckeln schließlich an der Oberfläche rum. Da muss dann an der Öse rumoperiert werden...|gr:
Das find ich für nen Köder dieser Preisklasse ..... 
Glaube aber fast, dass sich die tolle Aktion beim Twitchen und die Spurtreue beim schnellen Einholen/Schleppen fast ausschließen.

Für das Geld kann man sich da schon ne 15er Castaic zulegen oder für zwei Illex schon fast ne 23er Castaic...

Für teilweise unter 5 Euro gibts schon die Berkley Frenzys zu kaufen.
Über diesen Wobbler liest man kaum was, kenne aber keinen Köder der so laut ist.
An manchen Tagen ist das aber der echte Bringer!

Auch die Balzer Wobbler sind recht günstig und fangen sehr gut!

Ausnahme bilden sicher die Chubbies. In dieser Größe sicher der absolute Top-Wobbler! Und sehr spurtreu!#6

Insgesamt kommts also wirklich drauf an, wofür Du die Illex willst!


----------



## Gorcky (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Thorsten S. schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich sag nochmal was zur eigentlichen Frage.
> M.E. kommt es sehr stark drauf an, was Du mit dem Wobbler vorhast.
> ...


 

Sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Nur bei unserem Gewässer (Wassertiefe 1,50 bis an manchen Stellen max. 2,50)|smash: sind die Illex selbst beim schleppen kaum zu schlagen, da diese meistens eine perfekte Lauftiefe aufweisen können. Ich würde ja auch gerne andere Wobbler schleppen, aber zu viele gehen leider geschleppt über 2,00 m hinaus. Da ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer einen guten Wobbler zu finden, der in diesen Tiefen herumkaspert. Oder hättet ihr ein paar Tipps für mich??#c


----------



## andernachfelix (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



lippfried schrieb:


> haste mal nen link wo man die sehen kann?
> 
> von MEGABASS kommen gute wobbler!




ich sammel die dinger und habe noch ein paar original verpackt wenn du magst kann ich dir paar bilder auf deine email schicken.


----------



## lippfried (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



andernachfelix schrieb:


> ich sammel die dinger und habe noch ein paar original verpackt wenn du magst kann ich dir paar bilder auf deine email schicken.



mir war nicht bekannt, dass blue fox überhaupt wobbler herstellt.


----------



## karpfen2986 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

@all 

danke für die vielen Infos



Thorsten S. schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Ich sag nochmal was zur eigentlichen Frage.
> M.E. kommt es sehr stark drauf an, was Du mit dem Wobbler vorhast.
> Willst man wirklich twitchen, kommt an die Illex-Wobbler sicher kaum nen anderer Köder ran.


 
Mir geht rein ums twitchen!

Beim reinen Einholen, find ich vorallem die Squirell ziemlich....
die laufen sonst wo hin, aber nicht auf einen zu


----------



## k1ng (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

lol, ich habe mir diesen Squirell gekauft hauptsächlich zum Einholen !
twitchen habe ich noch nie gemacht, immer nur schleppen und einholen.
Finde die Rapala "Fat Rap" am besten, ich liebe die Dinger !!!!


----------



## Thorsten S. (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Gorcky schrieb:


> Sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Nur bei unserem Gewässer (Wassertiefe 1,50 bis an manchen Stellen max. 2,50)|smash: sind die Illex selbst beim schleppen kaum zu schlagen, da diese meistens eine perfekte Lauftiefe aufweisen können. Ich würde ja auch gerne andere Wobbler schleppen, aber zu viele gehen leider geschleppt über 2,00 m hinaus. Da ist es meiner Meinung nach sehr schwer einen guten Wobbler zu finden, der in diesen Tiefen herumkaspert. Oder hättet ihr ein paar Tipps für mich??#c


 

-> Bomber, Manns und Storm haben auch nen paar gute Flachläufer fürs Schleppen im Flachen...

Hab zwar kaum nen Ultra-Flachläufer aber in den holländischen Kanälen fangen die Jungs da mit den Manns Flachläufern und auch mit Tiefläufern (!!)direkt im Schraubenwasser...:m

Weiß nicht ob das was für Dich wäre?


----------



## Lengangler (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch!
> Also ne ordnungsgemässe Verzollung sollte schon sein.


 

Also wenn die Päckchen im Kasten liegen fahre ich anschließend zum nächstgelegenen Zollamt, packe die da auf den Tisch und bezahle den Zuschlag???

Ganz genau, würde auch nie behaupten das nicht getan zu haben!!


----------



## Markus18 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Schau dir mal die "kleinen" von Prologic an.Hab mir die Tage 2 davon gekauft un muss sagen die laufen prima, besser als meine Rapala floater und jointed und twitchen ist auch drinne.Sind suspender aber sinken langsam bei der Temperaturen  z.Z.#h


----------



## Bushmaster3k (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

kann mir mal einer erklären was twitchen ist???


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Also wenn ich bei google twitchen eingebe und gleich den 3. link anklicke kommt hier eine ausführliche erklärung. ähnliches funktioniert bestimmt auch mit der boardsuchfunktion... 

flo


----------



## Schuschek (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Wie findet ihr die Ugly Duckling Wobbler? Laufen prima und fangen. Das ganze für unter 10 Euronen


----------



## Veit (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Die Uglys sind ein Topp-Köder für Zander (da kenne ich auch keinen Illex, der an meinem Gewässer in Sachen Fängigkeit mithalten kann), aber auch Döbel, Barsch und Großwels gehen darauf gut ab. Hecht eher weniger. 
Dennoch lassen sie sich mit Illex nicht so richtig vergleichen. Ein eher klassischer Wobbler ohne laute Rasselei, der zum Twitchen allerdings ungeeignet ist. Am besten fangen die Uglys bei stupidem Einleiern.


----------



## Sandro25 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Die guten Salmo Wobbler sind aber auch nicht zu unterschätzen, sind zwar schwierig zu bekommen, doch fängig sind sie! Sie sind auch bei stupidem einleiern, aber was die Laufeigenschaften der Illex Wobbler an geht, können sie da leider auch nicht mit halten.


----------



## bagsta343 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

nils master
salmo´s
bomber
einige rapalas
grandma´s
mann´s
turus ukko

usw... für mich gibts da so einige alternativen, in jedem bereich... aber zum twitchen gibts nur eine firma.........

illex...

petri und gruss
der bagsta


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

;+wären die kleinen 8 cm PikeFighter im Naturdekor von Spro auch was für Zander?;+

Petri & Gruß


----------



## bazawe (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Hybrida-Wobbler finde ich ganz gut,was Fängigkeit und Preis betrifft. Gibt davon extra Modelle zum twitchen. Besitze momentan 3 Hybridas, werden aber wohl in dieser Saison noch einige dazu kommen.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Ich finde die Hybridas auch klasse - und ich möchte meiner Kollektion auch gerne noch so einige hinzufügen
(Twitcher und Nochmalos) - - - WENN DIE NUR ENDLICH GELIEFERT WÜRDEN!!!#c:c


----------



## carphunter85 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Der Pike Fighter von Spro ist ein recht guter Zanderwobbler. Was aber noch besser funktioniert ist der Zam. Wenn man den in Zügen mit Pausen und ab und zu nem kleinen twitch einholt ist der einfach fast unschlagbar!!! Das fast deshalb, weil ein Kollege von mir letztes Jahr mit dem Slender von Jackson richtig gut abgeräumt hat.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Was aber noch besser funktioniert ist der Zam.


 
Hallo carphunter!
der Zam in der Größe 8 und/oder 11 cm? Oder noch größer (die gibt´s ja bis 22 cm...)?

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## Veit (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> ;+wären die kleinen 8 cm PikeFighter im Naturdekor von Spro auch was für Zander?;+
> 
> Petri & Gruß



Ja, mir sind sehr gute Fänge damit aus der Elbe bekannt. (zur Nachtzeit)


----------



## just_a_placebo (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



			
				Cäptn Balu schrieb:
			
		

> ;+wären die kleinen 8 cm PikeFighter im Naturdekor von Spro auch was für Zander?;+





			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mir sind sehr gute Fänge damit aus der Elbe bekannt. (zur Nachtzeit)



Dann muss es aber des Forellendekor sein!! 

flo


----------



## carphunter85 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Der 11er Zam zum Zanderangeln und der 15er zum Hechtangeln. Einfach top


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Der 11er Zam zum Zanderangeln und der 15er zum Hechtangeln. Einfach top


 
11er wird bestellt!:m

Magst Du mir noch ´nen Tip zur Farbe geben? Hab bei ThinkBig mal geguckt http://www.thinkbig-online.de/product_info.php?cPath=49_125&products_id=372, tendiere zu den Farben 21, 53 oder 54...(oder 65? oder 72?)|kopfkrat


----------



## k1ng (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Gibt es dort alles Umsonst ?, oder wo stehen die Preise ? *gg*


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Das ist der Großhändler, die Köder gibt es hier und hier...die besten Farben bei relativ guten Sichtverhältnissen sind m.M. 37, 38, 54, 62 (118cm Pike vor kurzem bei nem Kumpel) vorrangig der 22cm Zam.


----------



## karpfen2986 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Bin immernoch auf der Suche!
Hab vor ein paar Tagen nen Hausflyer von unserem Fischerman's Partner bekommen!
Die haben jetzt die sog. Suxxes Wobbler im Programm!
Vom Prinzip wohl aufgebaut wie Illex!
Werd dann mal berichten wenn ich sie getestet habe!


----------



## Schnyder (12. März 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

@karpfen2986 

kannst du nicht mal ein Bild davon hochladen bitte von dem Sussex Wobbler oder haben die sogar ein Internetshop,wäre dir sehr dankbar für die schnelle Information,Petri Heil


----------



## karpfen2986 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Im Netz sieht man sie noch nirgens!
Ist eine Hausmarke von Fishermans Partner (was eigentlich schon nichts gutes verheissen mag  )

War heute im Laden, die Wobbler wurden aber leider noch nicht geliefert


----------



## Marco O. (18. März 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Da wir hier gerade bei Zanderwobblern sind,

sehr gut sind, wie Veit schon schrieb, die  8cm Pike Fighter von Spro und der B15A-LongA Farbe CC1.
Letzterer ist vorallem Nachts ne Waffe


----------



## drogba (19. März 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

ich finde die zams laufen immer so gay ,hab den jetz 1 jahr und nicht 1 mal nen biss drauf gehabt ;+


----------



## drogba (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

hab mir den f breezer von imakatsu in einer limited sonder farbe zugelegt unglaublich geil .der kann was|supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Echte Alternative zu Illex!*

Hehe Imakatsu und Megabass snd ein gute alternative zu Illex


----------

